
Secret to Why McDonalds Coke Tastes Best - yitchelle
http://markproffitt.com/2011/02/15/secret-to-why-mcdonalds-coke-tastes-best/
======
chrismcb
McDonalds coke is awful. It is the worst possible product out there. But the
article is right, McDonalds coke taste different, because it is. The secret
ingredient is water (which explains the watered down taste.) A long time ago
McDonald made an agreement with CocaCola to add slightly more water than
anybody else. This allows them to sell more coke with the same amount of
syrup. One thing they do right, is cleaning the entire machine on a regular
basis. It is amazing how much better the product tastes from a clean machine

------
confiscate
I always found McDonalds coke taste sweeter than coke found elsewhere,
especially compared to canned coke.

~~~
dev-da0
Higher syrup ratio or less water pressure results in more syrup, and therefore
sweeter. McDonald's ostensibly aims for uniformity, but gross underpayment and
poor treatment of workers leads to low goodwill and less caring for doing
things "properly." Half the time, carrot slices or tomatoes are missing from
side-salads and 40% of the time orders have mistakes.

------
wodenokoto
I was told that a-b testing coke and Pepsi results in statistically
insignificant margins.

------
KevinKorb
I prefer Coke in Slurpee form.

